# Signature Competition/SOTW 15 (Week Ending January 23, 2009) - VOTING



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 15th edition of our official GFX Showroom SOTW competition. The poll will close on Thursday, January 29th, at 11 AM eastern time (next competition thread will be posted late Sunday night, or Monday)! With all that out of the way....HERE WE GO! 

Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...(you already know) don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

The winner receives:
*50,000 credits from MJB23
100,000 credits from NikosCC
5,000 credits from CornbreadBB
5,000 credits from D.P.
*
Total prize: *160,000 credits*.

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which graphic do YOU like the MOST?


*ThaMuffinMan:*











ScottySullivan:











*Toxic:*











Chuck8807:











*Norway1:*











*Steph05050:*











*D.P.*








​


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Chuck8807's poster is better than what the ufc have.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Where's mine lol?? :dunno:

EDIT: You forgot to Scotty up for voting, and forgot to put my poster.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Where's mine lol?? :dunno:
> 
> EDIT: You forgot to Scotty up for voting, and forgot to put my poster.


I can't find your poster in the thread so give me a link to it and I'll add it and I'll add Scotty to the poll.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Mine is the second to last post.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/49731-mmaf-mma-event-poster-design-contest-week-ending-jan-23rd-2009-a-7.html


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not in the poll, oh you've already got it under control, thanks MJB23.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey MJB are we gonna get a SOTW for this week?


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

wafb said:


> Chuck8807's poster is better than what the ufc have.


I agree.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Scotty will get my vote once he is in the poll.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, you guys kicked some serious a$$ with these posters. Most are better than what the UFC guys put out. Voting is real hard for this competition. There are some really great graphic artists on this forum. Good job everyone.

I had to go with Chuck8807 because that is thinking way outside of the box gone perfect if you know what I mean. Awsome.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Hey MJB are we gonna get a SOTW for this week?


No but Scottysullivan has been added to the poll.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Muffin gmv.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

This week its between MuffinMan and DP for me. In the end I went with DP but very close


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Dp got my vote, Chuck8807 also has a real nice one to.


----------



## x845x (Mar 12, 2008)

Mine's not on here either :/

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-sh...gn-contest-week-ending-jan-23rd-2009-a-4.html

It was on page 4.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

x845x said:


> Mine's not on here either :/
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-sh...gn-contest-week-ending-jan-23rd-2009-a-4.html
> 
> It was on page 4.


im sure MJ will get it up there ASAP... unfortunately polls wont be up much longer....make sure to join the next one and im sure u or anyone else wont be left out


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

x845x said:


> Mine's not on here either :/
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-sh...gn-contest-week-ending-jan-23rd-2009-a-4.html
> 
> It was on page 4.


My bad dude I didn't see it at all so I figured you just forgot to make one.

Sign up for the next one when it's up and I promise I'll make sure I don't forget anyone next time.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Chuck8807 is our winner.

Everyone that said they'd give points make sure you donate them to him.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Congratulations Chuck, well deserved...credits on the way :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks guys this was a cool competetion and i think we should do more of these maybe once a month or something there was some really good posters better than the ufc ones so i know if we do this again it will be tough to win again


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think we should do a hypothetical card next time.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

umm i dont mean to sound like an ass but i thought i was gunna get 160k credits and ive only gotten 55k?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

U got my 5k right? I sent it that very day.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

yea i got urs and i got mjb sent 50k i think


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

chuck8807 said:


> yea i got urs and i got mjb sent 50k i think


Oo ok, well maybe pm the others to remind them, they might have forgotten.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

chuck8807 said:


> yea i got urs and i got mjb sent 50k i think


I would PM the others that were supposed to donate. They probably forgot.


----------

